# Gassing !!!



## Mrplodd

I am off on my annual sojurn in the land of Wine and Cheese tomorrow.

In my absence, and to ensure I remain safe (and you lot dont get bored 'cos I am not around to post, can I have your advise on how to avoid the awful, and rampant scourge of GASSING :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drew

Hi Andy,

Don’t eat too many sprouts and you should be OK.


----------



## tonyt

First of all, leave your Rolex at home. Gassers seem to know exactly who wears them.

Then, that thick bundle of banknotes you were planning to leave in Mrs Plod's handbag on the front seat - put it in the bank.

Ah, and don't forget that diamond tiara she likes to wear when waving to fellow MHers -buy her a peaked cap instead.

Those few precautions will absolutely guarantee your safety.

Gassers will totally ignore you.

Enjoy


----------



## raynipper

Leave yer windows wide open...............................seemples.!!!

Or keep a canary in a cage and when it dropps orff it's perch start worrying.... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Leave a load of old tyres around the motorhome together with some gas bottles and old domestic appliances lying around and nobody will come near you.



Not even your friends..........


----------



## mistycat

Gassing
Please explain !!!!
we are of to france in a fortnight,
thats not another thing we have to carry is it,
Misty


----------



## raynipper

Yes Misty, we always carry gas.......................... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

It's all very well for you lot to mock, but I was only reading last week about a family who were gassed and robbed while they were asleep.
There could have no other explanation.


----------



## tonyt

ThursdaysChild said:


> It's all very well for you lot to mock, but I was only reading last week about a family who were gassed and robbed while they were asleep.
> There could have no other explanation.


Please dig out whatever it was you were reading and give us the details here. Most of us disbelievers are very happy to hear of such events.


----------



## Camdoon

Fact. You can only be subject to gassing if:

You take all your spending money in cash (usually about £50 under the max payout for a cheap policy)
You don't spread your valuables throughout your van
You leave all your valuables out rather than under someone's bed
You only phone the Police later in the day for a crime number
You know someone else who has been gassed
There are mysterious cracks in your van for the gas to go in
You have drunk a lot of local cheap plonk


----------



## suedew

I came home from a night shift and went to bed, woke up with a pc knocking on the bedroom door, broken into window fitters had secured the broken window, neighbours had heard them and sent for police. Police had phoned house about half a dozen times and my mobile about twice that. 
NOW do you think i was gassed, what size tank would they need, thought i had been very tired but perhaps not :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## aldra

Sue you were gassed

You lost loads of money, possessions etc didn't you?.

Loads of companies out there waiting to claim on your behalf

If not,

What is it with you?.

Love aldra


----------



## ThursdaysChild

More evidence ! Thanks, Sue.


----------



## cabby

Allo, Allo, 

cabby


----------



## piggiebank

Hi

A friend of mine recomends putting a ratchet strap through the front door loops pulled up sufficiently the doors wont open
Also get yourself a warning big dog on board stickcker.
...... They dont like it up em Mr Mannering...
Seriously as per the advice i have been given in the past take care and if you dont feel safe move somewhere else i have lived in the land of wine and cheese for 7 years and frequently leave all our cars and even the house open when we go out ( i know we should not)
Enjoy life and live every day like its your last

Regards

Graham


----------



## alhod

Incredible! After so many threads and so much hot air expended there is still something to say about gassing. If you're genuinely concerned just leave all the windows open and the roof vents. That way no gas will accumulate and if any scroats climb in through the windows you can evacuate to the roof and chuck stones down onto them (if you remembered to leave some stones up there of course ).

:roll: 

Alan


----------



## Biglol

Good timing this is as the mail reports today of another gassing on a french motorway aire.


----------



## tonyt

> .....alhod......Incredible! After so many threads and so much hot air expended there is still something to say about gassing. If you're genuinely concerned just leave all the windows open and the roof vents. That way no gas will accumulate and if any scroats climb in through the windows you can evacuate to the roof and chuck stones down onto them (if you remembered to leave some stones up there of course ). :roll: Alan


And how boring this forum would be without a good gassing thread on the go :lol:


----------



## tugboat

alhod said:


> Incredible! After so many threads and so much hot air expended there is still something to say about gassing. If you're genuinely concerned just leave all the windows open and the roof vents. That way no gas will accumulate and if any scroats climb in through the windows you can evacuate to the roof and chuck stones down onto them (if you remembered to leave some stones up there of course ).
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Alan


This is the most sensible post I've read for ages. Alan should set up a MH security company.


----------



## mistycat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-cars-ransacked-slept-motoring-rest-stop.html

Misty


----------



## Webby1

*Gassing*

You forgot that the most important thing is to bring your most expensive items (even if they are only virtual) AND make sure that you are well insured.


----------



## alhod

Trying to put aside all the accumulated stuff, on here and other forums, about the practical science of gassing, if the French police are so knowledgeable about this, when are they going to inform the world about their theories on the gas that is being used? 
Instances such as this perhaps look less likely to be attributable to excessive consumption of alcohol but there still remain the very clear comments made by the Royal Society of Anaesthetists about the type and volumes of gas needed, the dangers of administering that and the after effects. 

Surely there is a great opportunity here for a proficient journalist, working with the Caravan Club maybe, to really do the research and tell the world of the findings so that everyone can take some action to prevent it happening ever again.

Alan


----------



## Kev1

A proficient and honest journalist
As rare as hens teeth maybe.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Alhod


By this - " to prevent it happening ever again. " - I presume you acknowledge that it has happened in the past ?

Whatever. It does seem a little eccentric to set up a trailer tent on a motorway service station, so in this instance they may have brought the gassing on themselves.


----------



## barryd

To be honest I have been in France for 5 weeks now and the scariest people I have seen are those lot in that photo in the Mail who were "Gassed"!

There was a bloke on an Aire the other day who looked at me in a funny way but I think he was just waiting to empty his thetford and I was taking too long. Its probably his fault I lost the top of the bloody thing down the hole!  

Apart from that France is as scary as Telly Tubby Land.

Good to see the old Gassing storys though when I do login from time to time!

Carry on!


----------



## alhod

ThursdaysChild said:


> Alhod
> 
> By this - " to prevent it happening ever again. " - I presume you acknowledge that it has happened in the past ?
> 
> Whatever. It does seem a little eccentric to set up a trailer tent on a motorway service station, so in this instance they may have brought the gassing on themselves.


When I said "prevent it ever happening again" I was referring to the report of yet more happy campers having been gassed - not the actual gassing.

Anyone who follows this forum even with occasional visits cannot avoid having seen that the scenario has been totally discredited on several occasions, every year!!

:roll:

Alan


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> To be honest I have been in France for 5 weeks now and the scariest people I have seen are those lot in that photo in the Mail who were "Gassed"!
> 
> There was a bloke on an Aire the other day who looked at me in a funny way but I think he was just waiting to empty his thetford and I was taking too long. Its probably his fault I lost the top of the bloody thing down the hole!
> 
> Apart from that France is as scary as Telly Tubby Land.
> 
> Good to see the old Gassing storys though when I do login from time to time!
> 
> Carry on!


Now there's a thought, Barry. Anyone using a Thetford cassette after they have lost the top down the plug 'ole would be in serious danger of suffering from severe gassing inside the van. :lol:

I live in fear of doing that - perhaps I should get a spare top :wink:

Alan


----------



## tonyt

Good little business opportunity here. Bath plug chain fixed to cap and funnel.


----------



## nicholsong

tonyt said:


> Good little business opportunity here. Bath plug chain fixed to cap and funnel.


Tony

That would require drilling a hole in the funnel and the cap which is supposed to be sealed by the cap :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wake up at the back there!

I put my cap down a good metre away from any hole - and I make sure there are no kids playing football behind me :lol:

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

Heavy duty polythene bag and strong elastic band. The posties drop them all over the place. :wink: 

tony


----------



## tonyt

> ....nicholsong wrote ...
> That would require drilling a hole in the funnel and the cap which is supposed to be sealed by the cap :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Wake up at the back there!
> I put my cap down a good metre away from any hole - and I make sure there are no kids playing football behind me :lol: Geoff


Oh ye of little ingenuity :lol: I'm sure I could come up with a fix for that.

So I suppose now, many "precautious" members here will be adding yet another item to their bag/box/trunk/trailer of spare parts that absolutely MUST be carried :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> Heavy duty polythene bag and strong elastic band. The posties drop them all over the place. :wink:
> 
> tony


Tony

I am not sure whether your suggestion is a solution to the OP's request about preventing gassing or to the problem about losing a toilet cassette cap?  

Geoff


----------



## 747

GEMMY said:


> Heavy duty polythene bag and strong elastic band. The posties drop them all over the place. :wink:
> 
> tony


So what are you suggesting Tony?

That we carry a supply of heavy duty polythene bags and elastic bands, so that we can crap in the bags and seal them with the elastic band?

Would it not be simpler to just carry a spare cassette cap, then we would not be cassetteless if we lost the cap? :?

Lets face it, only a complete divvy loses the cap down the plughole. :roll: Don't be smug Nicholsong, you are on borrowed time in this area. :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

I am always amazed at the amount of cash all of these "gassing" victims seem to carry :roll: :roll: 

OK this is my LAST POST for a month.

I'm off to Gassing land first thing in the morning, but I have made sure that

1. I have all my holiday money in cash inside the MH (not in the keypad operated safe)
2. My ipod/pad/phone is clearly on display (see 1 above)
3. All of my credit cards in in the same place (see 1 again|)
4. My camera is on display. (see a pattern developing here??) 
5. All of my windows/doors are locked
6. I have just upgraded my holiday insurance to make sure all of the above are covered (twice) 
7. My "cynical chip" has been disabled, along with any common sense about security I ever had :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy days, catch up with you all in October (unless I can find some free wifi and then I might just post something)


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> Don't be smug Nicholsong, you are on borrowed time in this area. :lol:


The smug bit comes in having a spare cassette - and cap! and even I would not take both caps off at once  :lol:

Not to say I could not lose one of them - especially if Barry were around looking for a spare  :lol:


----------



## Landyman

I notice that even the usually sensible Telegraph are repeating the daft story today.

One look at the lot in the Daily Mail story would frighten off the most determined scroat. 

Richard.


----------



## aldra

Mr Plodd,

I carry thousands of pounds

Plus a placard hinting at it :lol: :lol: 

Trouble is I also carry the hound from hell

And he can't read placards

Now he is insured for 600 pounds

Any takers????

So??you need to try :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Gassing affects everyone -


----------



## pippin

Off topic (if there ever was one!) I know, but here, again, is my tip for not losing the cap down the hole.

The cap is actually two pieces - one yellow, the other grey.

It is easy to screw a self-tapper into the yellow bit, taking care not to penetrate into the grey underneath.

A length of chain from there and wrapped around the front handle - job done. 

Never again a lost cap. From either of our cassettes.

I happened to have stainless screws and chain.


----------



## nicholsong

pippin said:


> Off topic (if there ever was one!) I know, but here, again, is my tip for not losing the cap down the hole.
> 
> The cap is actually two pieces - one yellow, the other grey.
> 
> It is easy to screw a self-tapper into the yellow bit, taking care not to penetrate into the grey underneath.
> 
> A length of chain from there and wrapped around the front handle - job done.
> 
> Never again a lost cap. From either of our cassettes.
> 
> I happened to have stainless screws and chain.


Pippin

" Never again...." so you did????

When I commented on tonyt's idea it was the idea of screwing into the funnel that I thought wrong, but you are suggesting securing round the handle.

I presume you make the chain short and remove the cap before deploying the funnel to pour position, otherwise I can imagine the cap dangling in the 'flow' - YUCK!!!

barrryd - do not try it! you will manage to break the chain over a large orifice  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Its too late. Our Thetford cap dissapeared down the drain at Gavarnie a week ago. Wonder where it ends up? It will probably be floating around in the Med by now.

The tow bar rubber protector thingy which has been sat in the garage for six years makes a great substitute though.

Does anyone else have stuff sat in the garage that your not sure why its there but it may be useful one day?


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Its too late. Our Thetford cap dissapeared down the drain at Gavarnie a week ago. Wonder where it ends up? It will probably be floating around in the Med by now.
> 
> The tow bar rubber protector thingy which has been sat in the garage for six years makes a great substitute though.
> 
> Does anyone else have stuff sat in the garage that your not sure why its there but it may be useful one day?


I know your cap went down the Swanee - that, plus the fact that you break things including presumably safety devices, is why you were targetted in my post young lad :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## aldra

I keep albert in the garage

Will he come I useful one day??

Answers on a postcard please :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr

barryd said:


> Its too late. Our Thetford cap dissapeared down the drain at Gavarnie a week ago. Wonder where it ends up? It will probably be floating around in the Med by now.
> 
> The tow bar rubber protector thingy which has been sat in the garage for six years makes a great substitute though.
> 
> Does anyone else have stuff sat in the garage that your not sure why its there but it may be useful one day?


*********************************************

I made a mental note to buy a spare cap after Pippin mentioned it some years ago. You post has spured me into action thanks

Dick


----------



## aldra

Dick Im glad something has spurred you into action

I need something to spur me into action

Any action will do :lol: 

I've been and bought new curtains, cost a fortune

Hopefully I'll feel a new beginning coming on 8O  

Aldra


----------



## forthpilot

Who in this world carries £ 2000.00 in cash with them in this day an age.
Try a money card, Post Office or otherwise.


----------



## forthpilot

Who in this world carries £ 2000.00 in cash with them in this day an age.
Try a money card, Post Office or otherwise.


----------



## Webby1

*Gassing*

I hope the insurance assessors are just as suspicious....................this kind of nonsense puts up all our insurance premiums and gives us a bad reputation with foreign plods when we want to report a real incident.

No I do not believe for one moment that it happened....................or that women who had an illegal hidden in her back seat with two dogs.......................

Poll.......................................do you believe that certain newspapers completely fabricate stories when it suits them.


----------



## pippin

The chain has to be just long enough to enable removal of the cap with the spout extended and not long to allow it to dangle in the flow.

Experimentation is required!

Actually I made the chains just a bit too long, but it is easy to take up the slack while emptying


----------



## Webby1

*Gassing*

Never mind chains and toilets...........I'm talking about the nature of a free press in a modern democratic society...............and whether there is an objective reality separate from the perception of the viewer.

Does the public get what they want or want what they get.

BUT ................how long do you think the chain should be ?


----------



## Glandwr

...... And how do your secure it to the cap?

Dick


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> I keep albert in the garage


"We Want Our Albert back....."

You lot can do the rest of the ditty.

I have lost my copy of "A Dark Girl Dressed in Blue"

Anybody under 60 need not apply.

Geoff


----------



## pippin

The answer is in the name.

It should be a chain long!

And, yes, I am old enough to have learned about chains, furlongs, averdupois, grains, rods, poles and perches plus sundry other weights and measures.

As to the method of securing the chain to the cap:

Right in the centre of the yellow bit there is either a dimple or a tit from the moulding process.

Very carefully drill a tiny hole into it, making sure that you do not pierce through into the grey bit.

Then screw a self-tapper into it making sure you do not screw it in too far so as to pierce the afore-mentioned grey inner cap.

You did remember to pass the screw through the end link of the chain first - didn't you?!

Of course, yellow and grey apply to the older Thetford colours.
Later ones or different makes may vary.

E&OEe


----------



## aldra

Or simply just remember that when you take a top off

You need to put it back

Im imagining diesel caps, water caps, water filling caps all dangling off chains :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Where will it end?, bike locks chained to the bike rack maybe

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra, Sandra

Just because you think that the 'hound from hell' can protect you from all evils, there are other risks which even that animal[who is calling Shadow an animal?!] might not appreciate.

I always leave my keys in the caps. So risk that I do not return cap and keys to rightful place before going to pay? 1:10

Risk of some thief takes keys, drives off in MH before I lie down in front of him, or shoot him? 1:1000

I rate risk of keys in lock better - I have never driven off with keys on side of pump -honest!

There is always a first time, but i do not know how it works.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Geoff

The hound from hell

Causes more problems than he protects from

And even if he eats would be assassins , and he would

We are in deep trouble 8O 

He's not good on remembering if caps have been left off

You can't get a good pedigree hound these days :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Annsman

See, I think these people have got it wrong with this gassing thing. It's obviously not possible. Motorhome build, unknown gasses, how many people in the van, is there a dog?, where do they sleep, are they carrying money/valuables. The usual stuff.

No, what's happening is alien abduction! The evidence is there in the train load from the USA where people have this occurrence on a regular basis. They wake up all groggy, have no recollection of time or space and have some article removed.

Plus it's a lot easier to do. You target your photon beam bull nosed metal to metal clack valve people lifter over the van and press button A. That lifts them out of the van and when they are on your spaceship, press button B to release them. Immediately insert a bodily probe in any available orrofice and away you go. Empty their pockets, steal their phones, CD player, cash or whatever takes your fancy. Then reverse the process and whisk yourself away to another time space continuum and jobs a good un.

No one wants to look stupid so they make up a story about being gassed. Simples.

I've got lots of other answers to the many wonders of human mind suspension. Just ask away. 8O 8O


----------



## tonyt

> ......Annsman............No, what's happening is alien abduction! ......................


Now I find that much more plausible.

(Are you by any chance related to Pusser?)


----------



## aldra

I'm hoping for an alien abduction

At my time of life

Anything for a bit of excitement :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

The latest reported attack...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...way-ordeal-latest-attack-tourists-France.html


----------



## harrison

I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas, it always happens on Motorway services so stay on a Aires in a town if you can.

Paul


----------



## BrianJP

So what makes a town aire safer? I have stayed in many that don't look any safer than service areas with people and vehicles coming and going at all times .


----------



## TeamRienza

The thing that would concern me most is that the more people believe and publicise these alleged gassings, the more likely that someone will try to commit a robbery by this method and we shall end up with a self fulfilling prophesy. 

Gassing will have become a reality.

Then we shall end up with a fatality.


Davy


----------



## nicholsong

It is always £2,000 - whether it be money or valuables.

Is that what Daily Mail journalists lust after?


----------



## Camdoon

BrianJP said:


> So what makes a town aire safer? I have stayed in many that don't look any safer than service areas with people and vehicles coming and going at all times .


If you were going to steal from someone the last place you would do it is on a motorway. A maximum of 2 escape routes; French peages with cameras. There is far less risk attacking people on an aire. If this was a real issue the French would be sorting it out given the size of their tourist industry.


----------



## Webby1

*Gassing*

They drilled a hole in the camper van and pumped in a massive amount of dentist gas ?????????????????

Words fail me they really do


----------



## caulkhead

harrison said:


> I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas, it always happens on Motorway services so stay on a Aires in a town if you can.
> 
> Paul


So its dentists who are doing all this gassing???!!!??? No wonder the barstewards are so damn minted. And they've got the nerve to charge me £500 for a crown. I shall be having words............

Caulkhead


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

*Re: Gassing*



Webby1 said:


> They drilled a hole in the camper van and pumped in a massive amount of dentist gas ?????????????????
> 
> Words fail me they really do


Despite being burgled and losing all their valuables they all got their teeth flossed and cleaned for free! :lol:


----------



## tonyt

> ...harrison wrote............I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas.............................
> Paul


Ah, Nitrous Oxide - you're having a laugh! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

My Grandfather was a dentist and trained at Owen's College Manchester.

He was trained in anaesthetics and did use gas in his early days.

From the 1970s(?) dentists were not permitted to administer gas themselves - from then on it had to be done(if necessary) by a qualified Anaethetist, and is usually done only in a dental hospital and not a surgery.

I do not know where this reporter got the idea of 'Dentist's Gas' - maybe his own 'Gas' - and not checking sources :roll: 


So we have a hierarchy of IDIOTS

The editors who employ the idiot journalists

The journalists

The people who will buy their trash

Those who will re-broadcast the trash without checking it.


Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

tonyt said:


> ...harrison wrote............I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas.............................
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Nitrous Oxide - you're having a laugh! :lol:
Click to expand...

NO. NO. NO.


----------



## Webby1

I wish more people would take the Daily Mail stories with a pinch of salt..............or laughing gas.

What does concern me is they present equally dubious stories about immigrants,benefit cheats and so on and that creates a lot of fear for those who think they are about to be beheaded rather than gassed.


----------



## GEMMY

Well, you're not asking the Gruniad to lower the tone of its paper to comment on m/homes are you :roll: 

tony


----------



## aldra

Ok, I'll carry £2000 pounds

Now what do I I need to do to let the thieves know that I'm carrying that

And how do I need to warn them

That the dog from hell

Is waiting and ever hopeful :? 8O 

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

caulkhead said:


> harrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas, it always happens on Motorway services so stay on a Aires in a town if you can.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> So its dentists who are doing all this gassing???!!!??? No wonder the barstewards are so damn minted. And they've got the nerve to charge me £500 for a crown. I shall be having words............
> 
> Caulkhead
Click to expand...

Who would have thought it?

A dentist with a big enough drill head to insert a gas pipe?

i am off to bed now for a good anaesthetic sleep.


----------



## Annsman

harrison said:


> I have had a customer who had been Gassed they drilled a same hole in the motorhome wall and put a pipe in there camper, the police told them it was Dentist gas, it always happens on Motorway services so stay on a Aires in a town if you can.
> 
> Paul


They lied mate! Don't tell me you believed them for a single second? I just tell people I don't believe a word of it. They can never give me the name of the person concerned, just they "heard it from someone who had been gassed". Or it was from someone who met someone in Spain who had been gassed. It's all ********. Every last word of it!


----------



## pneumatician

Don't know whether I have done the sums right but according to my Web research a dentist needs 35% NO2 saturation to put you to sleep.
Again if my information is correct the gas is stored at 720psi. 
With our van that would be 7,700L of gas.
To supply sufficient gas a cylinder containing 148L would be required. 
Total van volume 22,00 L.

Please correct me if I am wrong as this was just an after hours exercise whilst consuming my nightcap.


----------



## pippin

With a forum ID of Pneumatician who are we to question your calculations?!

I do remember having nitrous oxide when I had a tooth extracted, but that was way back in 1955!


----------



## Penquin

as I posted earlier, we used laughing gas - Entonox - 50% nitrous oxide and 50% oxygen when dealing with trauma victims needing pain relief - it is used then as well as in childbirth for those who can remember such things....

We had to deliver it via a demand system and a mouthpiece that the casualty had to hold between their teeth. As they breathed in the gas was released from the cylinder and supplied to them.

The CD (small) cylinders contained 440 litres at 137 bar pressure, the largest cylinder (G size) contained 5,000 litres again at 137 bar but that cylinder empty weighed 35 kg and was 1.4m high plus the valve.......

In order to give the volume of nitrous oxide that pneumatician mentioned above would require 4 very large cylinders or 32 small ones as only 50% of the gas in the cylinder is nitrous oxide......

It also cannot be used on anyone with head injuries, chest problems, emphysema, alcoholic problems, or who has taken other medication with which there may be side-effects. It cannot be used for diving accidents as the nitrous oxide migrates into air spaces and causes them to swell......

If anyone used it indiscriminately there would be fatalities - not least amongst those trying to carry the number of cylinders required and the cost of buying a single 440 litre cylinder (from SP Services who supply many ambulance trusts) is a staggering £299.94 + £35.00 delivery charge........ a total of over £10,000.....

I think not.......

You are welcome to check those figures I can happily give you the references for SP Services and BOC and the NHS Ambulance Training Manual pages.........

It is easy for the police to suggest such a thing - they don't have any experience of it and if it might be needed simply ask for a jolly green giant to attend.....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Don't be logical, we all know they're scams :wink: 

tony


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Having had the misfortune to need Entonox on several occasions and for long periods (our local hospital is miles away) I have never found myself drifting off into unconsciousness for even the briefest moment let alone long enough to have someone rifling me valuables! 

However the dentist twist to this sorry saga does have some whiff of truth to it. I often leave mine feeling like I've been robbed! 


Terry


----------



## Penquin

It is possible to anaesthetise someone using Entonox but that requires the mask to be held over their face, when it is administered for pain-relief the mask or mouthpiece is held by the patient concerned, if they begin to get drowsy their grip relaxes and they no longer activate the valve....

so their blood loses the nitrous oxide VERY quickly (it is breathed out in about 2 minutes from total saturation) - hence the pain relief is temporary.

The safety factor of having 50% oxygen prevents the oxygen saturation the blood dropping off below the 96 - 98% normally found at the fingertips....

So it COULD be used, but to do so would be extremely difficult and expensive......

As has been said - these are simply scams or the police taking the easy way out with little likelihood of it being taken further.....

Dave


----------



## Annsman

Now stop it everyone! These discussions only give this ******** credence! I know you're refuting the suggestion about using any available gases but some people will still believe it's possible. It isn't so move on please, there's nothing to see here!


----------



## Webby1

Absolutely Annsman.................in fact vis my other post about length of threads I think 10 pages is enough for any topic.

Anything new about yob families..........or the Daily Mail or even about the maximum length of threads !!!!!!

Deserves a new thread

SAS.....................................Short Attention Span


----------



## barryd

Bump!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Start the day as you'd wish to carry on - with the 'Gas man' ........


----------



## davidjlambert

For those who are concerned about potential nighttime intruders (and of course the huge risk of 'gassing'!), the following link may be of interest.

I came across them whilst browsing for proximity alarms and think they may have a use for personal peace of mind.

I can foresee problems with nocturnal wildlife but the potential benefit may outweigh any false alarms. The units can be quickly switched off with the remote either when inside or when approaching the van.

They are cheap and include free delivery.

I've bought quite a bit via Alibaba and had no problems, in fact in many respects the communication is better than Amazon.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moti...m-Indoor-Outdoor-Alarm-Sensor/1338135858.html

Regards

David


----------

